# I've been a very bad girl!!!!



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes I did order 3 white crested blue and 3 white crested black female Polish chicks for oct.16th. Too much sadness in the world-time for some happy! Garage is empty !
My psycho Houdan who screams to be held runs and hides from me, and her sister has become cuddly. Psycho is molting and pins and needles-it must hurt. 

Rooster will be leaving as "Dinner" . I have no bond with him. He runs screaming from me and eats all the treats and the 2 hens get nothing, and chases them away. he can be chicken kabasi (sp)


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Good luck with the new babies! chicken kabasi..that's funny! I have to contend with my piggy eating all the treats before the girls get to it. Have to trick her, have my youngest on the other side of the yard with raisins/chips and time it just right...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Here I am knocking my numbers down and you're growing yours. I know you have a certain feeling for Polish. I guess this means you just lost the fight to not get any more.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Ooh I can't wait to see pictures of the chicks. I love polish, they are sooo beautiful


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I had a friend who had a polish roo and didn't know for a year after maturity :/


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

*until a year after maturity


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

It's nice to know I'm not the only one with late chicks.The rooster will be too tough to eat but the dog or the other chickens will love it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Steinwand said:


> I had a friend who had a polish roo and didn't know for a year after maturity :/


Sometimes Polish roos are real sissy's. I had one that used to hide in a nesting box at night in fear of the girls.

Robin, Yes I am/was downsizing. I don't know what got into me other than these are probably the last 6 polish chicks available this year anywhere. But I figured they can live with my silkies since I've never had those not get along. Yes I lost my mind for a few hours .......

NM, you can stop snickering, LOL


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nothing like incentive to clean up the yard. I spent 3 hours yesterday hauling junk and old wood to the gate. I have one more pile to go. I trimmed some branches and cut a path into my backyard jungle for the mule to get back there.
I have so much to do that's been piling up.

I spent 2-3 hours yesterday and 4 hours today cleaning up junk wood and wire fencing. Mostly stuff I was "saving" for something, but it never got needed.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Went to dinner with my parents and my mom says why is the area so "ugly" in front of my house? I said it's not ugly, it just doesn't have a lot of bushes and flowers. I don't know what gets into people. I told her I'm never out front so I want the minimum that needs care. She says but my lilies are all overgrown. My lilies bloom one flower at a time. It takes a few years to produce anything. They get these long drapey leaves. Oh well! Can you imagine how manicured their yard is? Not a leaf on the ground anywhere.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'd give you big rocks to make a rock "garden" with. You could put succulents out that don't need much care. But you're just too far to haul them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you had a full English Garden out there she'd probably say it was the wrong flowers. Ignore her, it's your house and it works for you. I saw pics of the front of your house and I liked it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well thankyou! On LI, gardening was easy. Here, not so, for me anyway. And then I have to factor sand into it and all the nutrients I would have to add. I would like to grow a few things, maybe next spring. A few veggies and perennials.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think adding a few chicks is better than having to separate groups. I'm done with having to accommodate all the ones that don't get along.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

CQ, still loving those geese?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nothing like little polish chicks to make ya happy.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> CQ, still loving those geese?


 Oh yeah!!!They make us laugh several times a day.If they are back at the pond and don't come running to see Dale,he gets disappointed.He never cared for the chickens but he loves the geese,too.We finally got everything we need to put up their permanent dwelling.I hoped to get it up this weekend but Dale broke a couple of ribs(I think) and I don't know what his limitations are.I have to put a couple of coats of paint on the floor. I unloaded some block,10 of them, and I'm sore in places I've never been before.I've got 10 more in the van but I'm driving it to the spot and unloading it.Plus,I have to get the other 20 blocks back there,too.I'm dreading it,I have to lift them up and then lift them down.I'm getting too old,weak and decrepit and my van is creaking now,too.......


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

When your body starts creaking like the van then you know you've got troubles.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

You'll love this, after a long conversation with the girls, it was time for the pool to come down. They are getting older and the 4' pool isn't fun anymore. So, he drains it for a few days, then get's mad at it. So he hooks it up to the truck, and off he goes. If you'll remember our backyard is fenced, and we live in a subdivision. Luckily he cleared the fence, but as he drove along, people actually stopped in the middle of the road and watched him drag this pool to the main highway. This wasn't some small pool, it had metal posts and was like 24' around. Needless to say, the pool is now gone and my backyard now has a great place to have a fire!! But I got all my bushes out front trimmed and pulled up all the azaleas and nandinas we had. They were ant ridden, but it looks much better with all that gone.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I need to call this handyman to take down a small coop. It's getting decrepped (sp). It's in a hot area. It's an area that has been forgetful so I don't keep chickens in there anymore. AND I have bumped my head on it about 1000 times to the point I want to burn it down!


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

time for it to go!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Which reminds me. Anything you build for chickens, like coops and pens should be at least 6 feet. I did not and was going to burn everything.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Yes,I learned that the hard way with bumping my head and having to stay bent over while working in the coop/pen.I have a wood shed I want gone,it blocks the view of the pond in one room and it's falling apart.I thought of setting it on fire and may do that yet.It's been so dry since June(after flooding a couple of months before)but I've been worried about burning the house down,too.We're getting some rain tonight and then Nate makes it to us early next week with more rain,so maybe this week or next weekend,it's part of this year's yard clean-up.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I hate things that block my view!


----------

